# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > گفتگو: معرفی کدهای آماده

## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام
تو این فروم میخواستم یه سری کدهای آماده که زیاد هم هست و بعضا حرفه ای و کارآمد بذارم تا دیگرون استفاده کنند
اگه شما هم کد خوبی داشتید بذارید
یاعلی
 :متفکر: 

فهرست مطالب تاپیک



کدامنیتی1  --               25    آبان 1387  --- یک ضمیمه *ASP_Chaptcha*کدامنیتی2  --               27     آبان 1387  ---سه ضمیمه*AspSig*
مشخصات هاست --       29    آبان 1387   ---یک ضمیمه *Asp Diag*گزارشگر سایت  -- 2 آذر 1387 - 3 ضمیمه --  *StarkCounter*نرم افزار آموزشی  -87/9/9-شامل ده ها کد آماده به زبانهای asp - php - js - vb -- یک ضمیمه *ScriptMaster*

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا 
سلام
این هم اولین کد - ساده و کارامد
*ASP_Chaptcha*
با این کد به سادگی می تنید داخل فرم های صفحاتتون از تصاویر Chaptcha استفاده ببرید
موفق و موید باشد.
فایل شامل 4 نوع مثال و Chaptcha  است  انواع دیگر هم هست که بماند برای بعد .... 
 :متفکر:

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام
این نمونه های دیگری از کدهای امنیتی برای کاربران ASP

موفق باشید :متفکر: 
 *AspSigv3b1-Aspcaptcha2  - captcha with number and alphbetic
**AspSig-Aspcaptcha* *- captcha* *with alphbetic*

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام این هم کد دیگری که کارش نشون دادن کامپوننت هایی است که در هاست شما اعم از localhost و غیره فعال هستند کامپوننت های استاندارد و غیره؛ و کلی از اطلاعات دیگه  مثل صفحه    PHP INFO در PHP 
موفق باشید :متفکر:

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام من ادیتور *WYSIWYG* زیر رو به همه تقدیم می کنم از این بهتر و کاملتر اگه سراغ دارید به من بدهید استفاده کنم
این ادیتور حدود 20 فونت نرمال خودش رو داره و با قابلیت های Microsoft Word کامل، میتونید به سلیقه خودتون کاملترش کنید 
زبانهای مورد حمایت : php  asp  asp.net   java  fileeditos  ,...

*InnovaStudio*
 

فایل ضمیمه رو بردارید
فایل دو تا rar تکه شده است اول فایل 1 و بعد 2 رو دانلود  و بعد فایل 1 رو اجرا کنید


این مطلب بطور کامل در تاپیک زیر آمده است - همراه با فایل های ضمیمه

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...41&postcount=6
 :متفکر:

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام
یه ادیتور * WYSIWYG* دیگه داشتم که گفتم شاید بدرد کسی بخوره البته خدایی ادیتور خوبیه، مثل همون *InnovaStudio * که در قبل اومد ولی خودش قابلیت آپلود و غیره هم داره یعنی یه چیزهایی بیشتر از innova.
 *FCK WYSIWYG Editor*
موفق باشید :متفکر:

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام
 این فایل هم شامل یه سری فرم آپلود چند منظوره آماده با سورس هست که در نوع خودش جالبه ‌و فرمش از نوع فلشه
شاید بدرد کسی بخوره
*ElementIT. MultiPowUpload 1.7.3*
یاعلی- موفق باشید :متفکر:

----------


## milade

من نمی دونم این کاربر خادم1386 چرا تشکر می کنه(هر چند کدا خوب باشه)
اخه تعداد دانلود صفر هستش!

----------


## khadem1386

علت تشکر بنده اینکه:
همیجا خودش یک آرشیو ارزشمنده و با توضیحات آیا باید بلافاصله همه را دانلود کنیم؟


و مطمعنا و در آینده می خوام ازش استفاده کنم. 
به نظر من چیزهایی که داخل این تاپیک گذاشته شده ارزش دارند.

نکته دیگه اینکه اگه یک نفر داره بدون چشم داشت. وقتش رو می گذاره  آیا تشکر نداره؟

خوب می بینم که خود تولید کنند این تاپیک هم با شما موافقه ولی نمی دونم چرا؟

----------


## binyaz2003

چرا در اين بخش که به ASP اختصاص داره ويرايشگر Web Wiz معرفي نميشه؟

http://www.webwizguide.com/webwizrichtexteditor/

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام
این هم آخرین نوع از کدهای امنیتی Captcha
که از سری WebWiz هشتش خیلی راحت و حرفه ای

یا علی موفق و موید باشید:متفکر:

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام
این دسته دیگری از کدهای آماده که کارش آمار گیری از سایت بطور کامل هست
مثل آمار در مورد نوع IP , Browser, و خیلی موارد دیگر
حتی میتونید با این کار IP دلخواه خود رو هم فیلتر کنید و خیلی کار های دیگر
فایل های readme رو بخونید و با سلیقه خود بکار گیرید

*StarkCounter* 
موفق و موید باشید -  یا علی :متفکر: 
دوم آذر 1387 - تقوا در راس همه ارزشهای اخلاقی است امام علی علیه السلام

----------


## هواشناس

بنام خدا
سلام
فایل ضمیمه ای که در این اینجا می گذارم در اصل یه نرم افزار معروف است که شامل آرشیوی از ده‌ها کد آماده به زبانهای ASP- JS- PHP-VB است البته زبان اصلی برنامه غیر انگلیسی است ولی مشخصه چی نوشته ولی کدها که همچنان بر اساس زبان انگلیسی است
با این برنامه می تونیید هم کدهای آماده برای کامپوننت های وب مثل Jmail- QMail  و غیره پیدا کنید و هم افکتهای جاوایی برای صفحاتتون - البته یه دوره کامل آموزشی برنام نویسی asp - php و ... هم هست
موفق و موید باشید - یا علی

"کسی که راه ورود به کاری را ندارد، راه گریز از آن  نیز بر او بسته خواهد شد- امام جواد علیه سلام - شهادت آن حضرت تسلیت باد - 9 آذر 87"

_ScriptMaster

_

----------

